# averiguar



## airosa

Muy buenos días, estimados foreros.

Vengo con otra duda y espero contar con su ayuda.

Los brasileños que viven aquí a veces me hacen preguntas a las que no puedo responder al instante. En español en este caso diría: "No lo sé, pero voy a averiguar y después te lo digo." Aunque veo en los diccionarios que el verbo _averiguar_ tiene en portugués el mismo significado, no me atrevo a usarlo. No sé por qué. Tal vez porque nunca lo he oído de la boca de un lusohablante o porque veo que en la red mayormente se usa con un significado distinto ("Governo luso vai averiguar taxas elevadas de morte de gado..." - verificar, investigar?; "Peru vai averiguar vôos para combater a gripe suína..." - controlar?) En comparación con el español encontré muy pocos ejemplos con el significado que pretendo dar a la frase. De ahí mi pregunta: ¿Qué dicen normalmente en esta situación tanto en Brasil, como en Portugal (porque ya veo que puede ser bien diferente)?

Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Airosa, pode usar averiguar sem sustos. Vou me certificar/ investigar/ procurar saber/ confirmar/ averiguar, etc...


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Vanda. Com tantas expressões sinonímicas vou me sentir mais à vontade.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Airosa: aunque "averiguar" esté correcto se usa muy poco en este sentido. Para que a tus amigos brasileros no les duela el oído, usa "verificar". VOU VERIFICAR E DEPOIS TE DIGO...
Já o Peru vai INVESTIGAR a gripe suína.


----------



## Vanda

Ai.! E eu que sou brasileira e que diria - e digo - sem pejo algum: _vou averiguar e depois te respondo,_ onde entro nesta história?



> averiguar V. t. i.
> 4.     Indagar, informar-se: _Quis averiguar pessoalmente do desastre.  _


----------



## Mangato

Eu também tenho escutado averiguar. Procurar informação com muita frecuência.

MG


----------



## Carfer

Com portugueses, pode dizer '_averiguar_' sem qualquer problema, no sentido de _'procurar saber', 'investigar', 'apurar'._ E já agora, se me permite, o significado nas frases que deu como exemplo não é diferente, é este mesmo ("Governo luso _vai procurar saber a razão das/investigar/apurar os motivos das_ taxas elevadas de morte de gado...").


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Carfer.



Carfer said:


> E já agora, se me permite, o significado nas frases que deu como exemplo não é diferente, é este mesmo ("Governo luso _vai procurar saber a razão das/investigar/apurar os motivos das_ taxas elevadas de morte de gado...").


O que me confundiu nas frases citadas acima, foi precisamente isso: a omissão das palavras _a razão_/ _os motivos_ ou _as causas - o porquê, _enfim. Se fosse escrito: "_O governo luso vai averiguar os motivos das taxas elevadas de morte de gado..", _náo duvidaria muito.

Obrigada uma vez mais.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Ai.! E eu que sou brasileira e que diria - e digo - sem pejo algum: _vou averiguar e depois te respondo,_ onde entro nesta história?


 
Prezada Moderadora:

Talvez você deva averiguar se todo mundo no Brasil usa "averiguar". Mas eu, pelo menos, verifico, acho, procuro saber, investigo, antes de averiguar.

Mas talvez seja pelo fato de que eu sou simplesmente um brasileiro "peão de obras" (sim, Prezada Moderadora, também sou brasileiro) e não alcance as alturas dos brilhantes pensamentos dos puristas do idioma.

Saudações (muito pouco) cordiais.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Prezada Moderadora:
> 
> Talvez você deva averiguar se todo mundo no Brasil usa "averiguar". Mas eu, pelo menos, verifico, acho, procuro saber, investigo, antes de averiguar.
> 
> Mas talvez seja pelo fato de que eu sou simplesmente um brasileiro "peão de obras" (sim, Prezada Moderadora, também sou brasileiro) e não alcance as alturas dos brilhantes pensamentos dos puristas do idioma.
> 
> Saudações (muito pouco) cordiais.


 
Não posso entender porque ficou zangado. Aqui no foro só colocamos opiniões, não dogmas. Na Espanha, com uma extensão muito inferior à do Brasil, utiliza-se um vocabulario diferente, não só nos diferentes lugares, também para cada trecho de idade. É nesse imenso país que é O Brasil, não pode acontecer coisa diferente. Se o sotaque é as expressões do Rio diferem das de São Paulo, a quatrocentos quilómetros , que não acontecerá entra as falas de Porto Alegre e Belém do Pará?
Além disso, você foi quem o meu entender se exprimiu no nome dos brasileiros todos, não a nossa *prezadíssima* moderadora.

Cumprimentos, muito cordiais.

Mangato


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Prezado Mangato:

Alguns esclarecimentos a respeito do meu post:

"*Além disso, vocé foi quem o meu entender se exprimiu no nome dos brasileiros todos, não a nossa prezadíssima moderadora."*

Não é verdade. Olhe direito e você poderá observar que eu disse "*aunque "averiguar" esté correcto se usa muy poco en este sentido*" o que significa que a maioria das pessoas (e não todas) se exprime - conforme a *MINHA* opinião - da forma que indiquei. Portanto, dei a minha opinião (e o foro é para isso como vc mesmo disse) de como a maioria se expressa.

Nossa prezada Moderadora (*a quem peço desculpas* pelo excesso cometido na minha resposta, mas meu sangue espanhol prevaleceu e ferveu no momento que a redigi - o que é uma explicação mas não uma justificativa) obviamente situa-se fora dessa maioria, conforme ela mesmo fez questão de ressalvar. Mas isso não justifica o *Ai.!* (doeu por quê, se eu NÃO estava falando em nome de todos) e nem o "*onde entro nesta história*?"...

Posso estar enganado, mas o papel de uma moderadora não é _prender candela_...

De qualquer maneira, *peço novamente desculpas* pela resposta desaforada, nisso você tem toda a razão.

Atentos saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Posso estar enganado, mas o papel de uma moderadora não é _prender candela_...


 
Oi.

Deu-me a mesma impressão que ao Mangato ao ler seu post, amigo. Não sei se você sabe que além das funções de moderação, os moderadores do WR podem participar nos foros como qualquer outro foreiro. Como ao menos três pessoas interpretaram (Vanda, Mangato e eu), seu comentário generalizou a “dor de ouvidos” pra os brasileiros todos, daí a protesta da nossa querida mineira, do mesmo jeito que eu tivesse protestado se um salvadorenho opinasse que os centro-americanos todos falamos de tal ou qual jeito.

Contudo, sempre é bom saber os usos em todas as regiões, especialmente para nós os estrangeiros, então obrigado pela sua contribuição.

Abraços. (A cordialidade voltou ao fórum, graças a Deus!)


----------



## Mangato

Depois que  a cordialidade voltou ao Foro, e ler atentamente os posts de acima, quero remarcar alguma diferência entre o averiguar português e o averiguar espanhol.

Averiguar= pesquisar, inquirir, informar-se, indagar, são significados idênticos aos do espanhol. Mas, confirmar e verificar, no espanhol de onde eu moro, não são sinónimos de averiguar. 

Confirmo também consultando o DRAE, que nalgum país hispano-falante averiguar significa _discutir e falar muito_, e também por-se de acordo com que se discute 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Brazilian Girl

PAZ NO MUNDO E NO CORAÇÃO DE TODOS DAQUI, POVO! CREDO!!!

Eu paulistana diria também: "vou verificar". "Averiguar" aqui em SP também se usa, mas ouço mais dos que são da área legal, como advogados, delegados, policiais, etc.

Saudações cordiais...


----------



## hdenicola

Quería consultar un detalle más sobre la palabra averiguar en portugués. Vi que como en español tiene otros sinónimos como certificar/ investigar/ procurar saber/ confirmar.

Sin embargo creo que en español averiguar tiene una sutil diferencia con estos sinónimos. Por ejemplo, en español puedo decirle a alguien que voy a averiguar alguna cosa. Si luego vuelvo y le digo "lo averigüé" esa persona va a entender que conseguí la información que quería. 

Esto mismo se cumpliría tambien con certificar o confirmar.

Sin embargo, si dijera "lo investigué", la persona que me escucha solo sabría que hice el proceso de investigación pero no tendría idea si encontré la información que buscaba o no. 

Lo mismo pasaría si dijera "lo procuré saber". No se sabe nada del resultado de mi búsqueda.

Por eso mi pregunta es si en portugués le pregunto a alguien si averiguó algo, va a entender que le estoy preguntando si ya consiguió la información.


----------

